# Computer and Air Purifier



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone knew whether it was better to bring a home computer and/or activated carbon air purifier or buy these items after we arrive.

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Get your computer from the states. They are dirt cheap. In Egypt, computers are double the price. Alternatively, you can find cheap Chinese computers, but my experience with them has been that they last for a few months and they break down. 

Amazon.com or xpbargains.com have some amazing deals on PCs and Laptops.

Generally speaking electronics are cheaper abroad than in Egypt.


----------

